# Can a barebones Mini Cooper be ordered for MSRP?



## CalfeeRider (May 1, 2005)

I live near SF. I'm considering a bare-bones Mini Cooper with the CVT and the DSC, Xenons, and rain sensing wipers as the only options as a first car for my son. The car has been rated highly by the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety, and it has active and passive safety features that make is seem like a good bet. I don't WANT to buy something that is too "quick".

I visited the dealership in SF and was surprised to see them quote me a $1K premium over MSRP. Later the same day, at the BMW "Ultimate Drive" autocross at Candlestick Park, I shared time behind the wheel of the new E90 330i with a Mini owner. He told me that there are waiting lists for Minis that are as long as the lists for the Toyota Prius. I was totally surprised by that.

He told me he ordered his car from a dealership on Long Island and paid $500 for shipping to the Bay Area location of the shipping company. Makes it hard to trade in another car, but if that's what I need to do that's what I'll do.


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm in Tulsa, OK.


The mini dealer is in Oklahoma City.

They sell and order them any way you want for MSRP. Not a cent less and not a cent more.

Plus they do not add on all the dealer installed crap that is usually added on at west coast dealers.

Plus they have inventory that is ready right now. 

Buy a plane ticket for 250 and drive it back for the cost of gas.

Good luck.


----------



## gotaZ3 (Aug 5, 2004)

How are they making money ?> Tip jar by the door ?


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

*I second the buy out of town advice*

There are plenty of dealers in the US that have barebones cars on the lot at MSRP. Most of them will also custom spec your Mini for MSRP too. Its relatively easy to handle the purchase over the phone and via Fedex.

BTW - i'd recommend a manual trans for a first time driver. Its a lot easier learning it up front than playing catch up later on. Besides, if he can drive a stick, he can drive any car. Assuming he is generally a responsible kid, this may be important once alcohol is introduced into his social circle (if it hasn't been already).


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

I heard that the UAG stores policy will not allow them to sell over MSRP like many dealers do on a hot vehicle. Check the internet to see if one is near you.


----------



## Peter46i (Mar 16, 2003)

*Try other dealerships*

I know that East Bay Mini will sell at MSRP. If you don't mind going outofstate, you can try Salt Lake City, Mini of Murray.


----------

